# wer ist was? und wo ist wer?



## Flo (23 Dezember 2009)

zum jahresende hin mal ne kleine umfrage:

Da sich ja die meisten hier im forum mit Leuten unterhalten die sie nicht kennen, würde mich mal interessieren wo ihr euch so rumtreibt?

wer ist was? 
inbetriebnehmer (auf der baustelle mit fertigen programmen arbeiten)?
programmierer (anlagen programmieren, nicht auf der Inbetriebnahme dabei)?
elektriker (anlagen vorbereiten bis der Inbetriebnehmer kommt)?
instandhalter("fertig" gestellte Anlagen abnehmen/warten/verbessern/erweitern)?
der,der alles macht (Eplan, Schaltschrank, Programmieren, Inbetriebnahme)?

wo ist wer? 
in welcher branche arbeitet Ihr?


----------



## Matze001 (23 Dezember 2009)

Moin,

coole Idee. Schade das du nicht selbst angefangen hast, kannste ja nachreichen.

Mich finde ich in der Liste nicht, ich bin "Mutti-für-Alles".

In erster Linie bin ich aber Ausbilder für Automatiserungstechniker, und habe mit allem zu tun was 0 und 1 unterscheidet.

Tätig bin ich für einen Energieversorger.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Flo (23 Dezember 2009)

werde auch den Beginn machen:

wer ist was?
ich bein Programmierer und Inbetriebnehmer.

wo ist wer?
ich als Dienstleister, halte mich im Bereich Produkthandling (Förden, Stapeln, palletieren) auf.
mfG, und schöne Weihnachten,
Flo

EditMaus: Zu Spät


----------



## waldy (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin Schuler .

Was muss ich noch mehr über mich erzählen - weiss ich nicht.

gruß waldy


----------



## Paule (23 Dezember 2009)

Flo schrieb:


> Da sich ja die meisten hier im forum mit Leuten unterhalten die sie nicht kennen, würde mich mal interessieren wo ihr euch so rumtreibt?


Da musst Du mal auf den Button Chat drücken. 
Da kann man sich dann schon mal ganz nett mit ein paar Leuten unterhalten und dabei private und fachliche Themen bequatschen.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2009)

ich weiß schon jetzt wo das endet .... 

viel spaß dann bei der prügelei und das thema hängen wir zu den anderen 50 im giftschrank ...


----------



## waldy (23 Dezember 2009)

Hi,
Paule eine Frage - findest du mich auch Nett?
Leider mein Quatsch in Chat hat ganz anderes angenommen  .

gruß waldy


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2009)

Also so gesehen,
Elektrotechnik Meister (Handwerk)

Bereich Wartung/Instandsetzung in "kleinen" Betrieben, Dachdecker, Heizungsbauer, Maurer, Verputzer, Hausgerätedrescher... ehh ja Wartung Reperatur, EIB(KNX), also eigentlich alles was mit Strom/"Datentransport" zu tun hat.


----------



## Flo (23 Dezember 2009)

@vl
wieso?
wo soi des den enden, 2 fragen, 2 antworten is doch nicht so schwar


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich weiß schon jetzt wo das endet ....
> 
> viel spaß dann bei der prügelei und das thema hängen wir zu den anderen 50 im giftschrank ...


Ehm wie??? nur 50?
Und 4L Weihnachten ist doch auch schon bald wieder rum....


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2009)

nade schrieb:


> Ehm wie??? nur 50?
> Und 4L Weihnachten ist doch auch schon bald wieder rum....



50 zum thema berufsbezeichnungen.  dazu kommen 50 zum thema gehalt... und dann halt noch die ganzen anderen schlägereien...


----------



## waldy (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
vierlagig- ich möchte dich fragen, bist du immer so Nett und Lieb hier in Forum ?
gruß waldy


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2009)

Flo schrieb:


> wer ist was?


Forentroll



Flo schrieb:


> wo ist wer?


sps-forum (meistens)
raeppels-support-forum (selten)
siemens-doofum (gaaaaanz selten)


----------



## Flo (23 Dezember 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Forentroll
> 
> 
> sps-forum (meistens)
> ...


 
wos genau möchst du mir jetzt damit mitteilen?


----------



## zotos (24 Dezember 2009)

Flo schrieb:


> wos genau möchst du mir jetzt damit mitteilen?


Ich habe Deine Fragen beantwortet:


Flo schrieb:


> zum jahresende hin mal ne kleine bla, bla, bla....
> 
> *wer ist was? *
> bla, bla, bla....
> ...



War die Antwort so unverständlich? Soll Uschi (bzw. Klara) es Dir vorlesen?


----------



## Jan (27 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Flo,

ich arbeite als SPS-Programmierer (ursprünglich habe ich Energieelektroniker / Betriebstechnik gelernt, den Meister Energie- und Gebäudetechnik gemacht und in der Instandhaltung (auch als Teamkoordinator) gearbeitet; ach ja SPS-Techniker habe ich zwischendurch auch gemacht.
Ich schreibe hauptsächlich SPS-Programme und nehme diese auch vor Ort in Betrieb. Hier und da gehört das Nachvertdrahten / Umverdrahten dazu.
Gelegendlich schreibe ich auch Programme für TP/MP/OP, etc. und nehme diese auch in Betrieb. 
Wir automatisieren Anlagen für verschieden Kunden (Abwassertechnik, Produktion, Verpackung, Fördertechnik, etc.)

Ich hoffe die Antwort ist aussagekräftig genug.


----------



## Jan (27 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich weiß schon jetzt wo das endet ....
> 
> viel spaß dann bei der prügelei und das thema hängen wir zu den anderen 50 im giftschrank ...


 
Ich weiß noch nicht, wiso dies in einer Prügelei enden sollte.
Ich bin gespannt, ob du Recht behälst.


----------



## Flinn (27 Dezember 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht, wiso dies in einer Prügelei enden sollte.
> Ich bin gespannt, ob du Recht behälst.


 
Stimmt, bis jetzt ist alles harmlos.
Vielleicht kann ja clausi auch was dazu sagen... 

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Dezember 2009)

Flo schrieb:


> instandhalter("fertig" gestellte Anlagen abnehmen/warten/verbessern/erweitern)?



Ja. Passend zur "Jahreszeit" bin ich Inbetriebnehmer und 
Instandhalter diverser ferngesteuerter Fahrzeuge (Dickie), eines 
Baukrans (Playmobil), verschiedener Schienenfahrzeuge (Lego) 
und einer Privatstraße (Carrera). Besonders lästig finde ich die
mangelhafte Ersatzteilversorgung während die Feiertage.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja. Passend zur "Jahreszeit" bin ich Inbetriebnehmer und
> Instandhalter diverser ferngesteuerter Fahrzeuge (Dickie), eines
> Baukrans (Playmobil), verschiedener Schienenfahrzeuge (Lego)
> und einer Privatstraße (Carrera). Besonders lästig finde ich die
> mangelhafte Ersatzteilversorgung während die Feiertage.


 
Besonders im Strassenbau happert es ... Mensch was ist nur aus Carrera geworden?
Selten so einen Schrott gesehen wie die aktuellen Carrera-Bahnen !

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## edison (28 Dezember 2009)

lol,

momentan darf ich meinen Großen supporten, der hat einen neuen Monitor bekommen.
Dazu kommt noch Schienenmangel bei dem kleinen (Duplo) - nennt sich bei uns BeBa und ist für alle das schönste Geschenk gewesen.
Hat noch wer was abzugeben?


----------



## Licht9885 (28 Dezember 2009)

zurzeit in nigeria als instandhalter und inbetriebnehmer
für öl und gas industrie


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Dezember 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja. Passend zur "Jahreszeit" bin ich Inbetriebnehmer und
> Instandhalter diverser ferngesteuerter Fahrzeuge (Dickie), eines
> Baukrans (Playmobil), verschiedener Schienenfahrzeuge (Lego)
> und einer Privatstraße (Carrera). Besonders lästig finde ich die
> mangelhafte Ersatzteilversorgung während die Feiertage.



Ich teile dein Schicksal und habe jede Menge Spaß damit


----------



## Homer79 (28 Dezember 2009)

> Besonders im Strassenbau happert es ... Mensch was ist nur aus Carrera geworden?
> Selten so einen Schrott gesehen wie die aktuellen Carrera-Bahnen !



...also ich teste nun das 3. jahr in folge die carrera go für meinen 1,5 jahre alten sohn (ich geb zu, die rennbahn war eher da als der nachwuchs)...ich find sie so schlecht nicht...ich kenn aber auch nur zum vergleich die ddr autorennbahn


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 Dezember 2009)

Ich bin im Technischen Vertrieb bei DELTALOGIC. ;-)


----------



## Paule (28 Dezember 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja. Passend zur "Jahreszeit" bin ich Inbetriebnehmer und
> Instandhalter diverser ferngesteuerter Fahrzeuge (Dickie), eines
> Baukrans (Playmobil), verschiedener Schienenfahrzeuge (Lego)
> und einer Privatstraße (Carrera). Besonders lästig finde ich die
> mangelhafte Ersatzteilversorgung während die Feiertage.


Da habt Ihr ja alle Traumjobbs,
hat einer von Euch schon mal den Ken bei den Barbiepuppen spielen müssen?


----------



## thomass5 (28 Dezember 2009)

Ja ich, nach 10 min spielte meine Tochter dann selbst weiter. Irgendwas machte ich wohl falsch. Dieses Jahr waren zum Glück Carrera, Playmobil, NDS und WII mein Einsatzgebiet.
Thomas


----------



## Homer79 (28 Dezember 2009)

> hat einer von Euch schon mal den Ken bei den Barbiepuppen spielen müssen?



meinst du sowas

http://lustich.de/videos/andere/hardcore-barbie/

...wohl eher nicht, ich bin froh das ich "noch" nicht in der rosa abteilung einkaufen muss und sich meine frau freud, hello kitty sachen kaufen zu müssen


----------

